# Qmail-mysql & PDadmin Problem !



## weesly (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Server von Firsthop wo Standard PDadmin installie wurde. Da ich mit PDadmin nun leider nicht viel Anfangen kann.

Mein Problem ist nun bei dem von PDadmin installiertem QMail:

Wenn ich Pop3-Accounts für pdadmin installiere, funktionieren Sie. Will ich sie Manuell erstellen, kann ich den Mail-Accounts emails senden. Über Webmin kann ich die Mails sehen und drauf zu greifen (Intern). WEnn ich nun aber per pop3/smtp das Email Fach abrufen will, kommt folgender Fehler: "this user has no $HOME/Maildir".


Und so habe ich eingerichtet:

Eintrag in die mySQL Datenbank mit MailDir:
localpart vhost login password home email uid gid
tom 4 tomthoa 9IKDJCdxErldA /home/popuser/popboxen/thosch.cc/tomthoa tom@thosch.cc 1007 104

Danach Eintrag in die /var/qmail/users/assign Datei:

=thosccbx-thosch.cc-tom:tomthoa:1007:104:/home/popuser/popboxen/thosch.cc/tomthoa:::

Danach das MailDir erstellt mit 'maildirmake' auf /home/popuser/popboxen/thosch.cc/tomthoa/MailDir. Und danch die .qmail datei mit dem Verweis auf das MailDir "/home/popuser/popboxen/thosch.cc/tomthoa/MailDir/".

Eigentlich so abgeguckt wie bei der zuvor über pdadmin noch eingerichteten pop3 email Adresse. Zum abschluss habe ich dann die /var/qmail/bin/qmail-newu aufgerufen, damit die daten in die /var/qmail/users/cbd Datei geschrieben werden.



Um Rat & Hilfe wäre ich sehr erfreut. Schonmal Danke !


by, weesly


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von weesly _
> *"this user has no $HOME/Maildir".
> *


Hermine bin ich nicht, so dass ich dir den Fehler nicht einfach hinwegzaubern kann ;-)  

Selbst nutze ich qmail ebenfalls nicht. Ich vermute jedoch, dass qmail-pop3d noch eine weitere Datei / Verzeichnis bereitstellt, indem für jeden eMail-User angegeben wird, in welchem Verzeichnis sich die eMails befinden.

Alternativ ggf. Daniel Bradler (http://www.pd-admin.de/) anschreiben.


----------



## Sway (24. Juli 2004)

Und auch ich kenne mich mit den beiden Programmen nicht aus, aber ich hab eine deutschsprachige QMAIL Anleitung gesehen. Vielleicht hilft die dir weiter. 

http://www.wallroth.de/sebastian/lwq.html


----------



## weesly (25. Juli 2004)

Huuh,

also bei pdadmin will man mir keine Antwort geben, die verweisen mich auf eine 0900 Telefonnumemr für 2 Euro die Minute, was mir ein wenig zu teuer ist für so ein "lächerliches" Problem.

Die QMail Hilfe kenne ich auch schon, aber leider hilft sie mir nicht weiter. Bei Google selber finde ich recht wenig über meinen Fehler, wenn ich den Fehler bei Google eingebe.

Irgendwie muss ich ja was übersehen haben. Die Frage ist nur was  Ich werde nacher nochmal versuchen pdadmin zum laufen zu bekommen um dann darüber weiteren pop3 accounts einzurichten. Evtl. finde ich dann ja den Fehler. Ansonsten muss ich mal versuchen Postfix zum laufen zu bekommen, wo es auch schon installations FEhler gab.


by, weesly


----------



## weesly (25. Juli 2004)

Huuh,

ich hab den Fehler behoben  Ich glaube ihr wollt nicht wissen wo der Fehler war 


Ich habe ein Maildir eingerichtet das hieß: ./MailDir/ ...

Aber die korrrekteform lautet: ./Maildir/ (Also das d klein) ...


Ich hasse Groß&kleinschreibung  Nun läufts mit pop3, weiterleitungen & spammail checker.


by, weesly


----------



## lostmail (6. August 2004)

*Qmail, pd-admin und webmin*

Mit pd-admin hab ich so weit keine Probleme - nur kann ich über webmin keine Email-Postfächer lesen.

Die Postfächer (usernamen) werden zwar alle angezeigt, aber wenn ich eines anklicke um zu sehen, was drin ist steht da,  "Dieser Benutzer hat keine E-Mails in  /home/xxxxxxxx/Maildir/"

Wobei das Verzeichnis unter xxxxxxxxx/ auch gar nicht existiert !

Stimmt da in der Modulkonfiguration von Webmin was nicht 

Bei "Benutzer-E-Mail-Dateiverzeichnis" steht "Maildir"
Bei "E-Mail-Dateiverzeichnisart" steht "mail/benutzername"
Bei "E-Mail-Datei in Benutzer-Heimatverzeichnis" steht "Mailbox"
Bei "E-Mail-Verzeichnis in Benutzer-Heimatverzeichnis" steht "kein"
Bei "Unterverzeichnis in Heimat-Verzeichnis für Usermin-ähnliche Ordner" steht "Mail"

"Benutzer E-Mail Dateiverzeichnis" schein falsch zu sein - aber was muß da rein  Das Verzeichnis "Maildir" befindet sich innerhalb des Userwebs - da kann ich doch das ganz Modul nicht auf diesen Pfad ausrichten, sonst laufen ja alle Mails zu diesem User ?


----------



## lostmail (27. September 2004)

*Wie - wo - was ?*



> _Original geschrieben von weesly _
> *Huuh,
> 
> ich hab den Fehler behoben  Ich glaube ihr wollt nicht wissen wo der Fehler war
> ...



Hallo !
Bitte mal um kurze Hilfe:
Ich habe den selben Fehler - wo hast du denn das Maildir ./MailDir/ eingerichtet ?
In der Webmin Modulkonfiguration von Qmail ist so etwas eingetragen, aber wenn man auf die User klickt, dann kommt eben die Meldung, daß keine Mails unter dem Pfad /home/xxxxxxx/MailDir vorhanden sind.


----------



## lostmail (27. September 2004)

*Webmin Mailboxen von Qmail abfragen*

Also ich habe auch den Server bei Firsthop und dort gibt man natürlich keine Unterstützung für Webmin (zumind. nicht umsonst).

Ich hab mal nachgesehen:

Bei mir ist das Verzeichnis "Maildir" in jedem Userverzeichnis vorhanden, aber unter einem Pfad, wo Webmail natürlich nie eine Mailbox finden kann - nämlich:

*home/popuser/popboxen/meineseite.de/inforuna/Maildir* 

Wenn ich aber Webin aufrufe, dann sucht er das Maildir-Verzeichnis untern :

*home/meineseite.de/Maildir* 

Wo muß ich was anpassen, damit ich mit WEbmin auf die Postfächer zugreifen kann. Ich will ja auch nicht nur 1 Postfach abfragen, sondern alle anderen auch.

Da stimmt doch was mit den Pfaden nicht ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. September 2004)

*Re: Webmin Mailboxen von Qmail abfragen*



> _Original geschrieben von lostmail _
> *Also ich habe auch den Server bei Firsthop und dort gibt man natürlich keine Unterstützung für Webmin (zumind. nicht umsonst).
> *


Bezahl' einen vernünftigen, angemessenen Preis pro Monat an Firsthop und deren Support wird dir sicher auch bei solchen technischen Problemen helfen. Es sollte sich wohl von selbst verstehen, dass bei 'Geiz ist geil'-Mentalitäten von Privatkunden kein kostenloser technischer Support inbegriffen ist!


----------



## lostmail (27. September 2004)

Ich wollte hier keine Meinungsumfrage über Mentalitäten, sondern evtl. etwas Hilfe von Leuten, die evtl. Ihr Wissen ohne 0190-Abzocke weitergeben.
 ich zahle durchaus einen vernünftigen Preis und bin so weit auch zufrieden. 

aber in jedem Forum scheint es Leute zugeben, die andere darauf hinweisen müssen, daß es nichts umsonst gibt.

Danke für Deine Besserwisserischen Hinweise - kann ich drauf verzichten.

Außerdem ist es wohl egal, ob man einen Server privat oder geschäftlich nutzt...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lostmail _
> *Außerdem ist es wohl egal, ob man einen Server privat oder geschäftlich nutzt... *


Dedizierte Server sollten von denjenigen genutzt werden, die *sehr gute Kenntnisse des Betriebssystems* und nicht von Leuten, die augenscheinlich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Linux haben. Wenn dann doch auf in Anspruch genommener Performance ein eigener dedizierter Server her muss, nimmt man dieses als gewissenhafter Mensch als Managed Server, aber nee, der ist ja teurer. Lieber suche ich nach ein paar Doofen, die mir kostenlos in Foren helfen sollen


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lostmail _
> *Außerdem ist es wohl egal, ob man einen Server privat oder geschäftlich nutzt... *



Nein ist es nicht. Wenn andere oder ich als kostenloser Support für eine Firma herhalten soll, werde ich wirklich böse. Die sollen entweder a) jemanden dafür einstellen oder b) selbst mit einem System umgehen lernen

Privat ist eine ganz andere Situation. Auch wenn ich es nicht befürworte, so helfe ich dann doch gerne - and so does Arne.

Ferndiagnosen sind recht umständlich zu stellen und meistens kann man ein Problem nur grob einkreisen, wenn man nicht schon einmal selbst das gleiche Problem hatte. PDAdmin greift sehr tief in das System ein und modifiziert vieles.

Ich würde mit GREP mal einfach alle Dateien finden, die


```
home/popuser/popboxen/meineseite.de/inforuna/Maildir

und

home/meineseite.de/Maildir
```

enthalten. Denn irgendwo muss die Datei sein, die die Mailbox-Pfade tatsächlich zuweist.

Hmm, PDadmin und Webmin zusammen auf einem System kommt mir doch recht ungewöhnlich vor. Probleme sollten da vorprogrammiert sein.

---

Und ja, irgendwo gibt es immer jemanden, der daran erinnert das unsere Hilfe nicht selbstverständlich ist, sondern das wir freiwillig einen Teil unserer Freizeit/Arbeitszeit dafür opfern - und das ist entgegen landläufiger Meinung NICHT selbstverständlich.


----------



## lostmail (1. Oktober 2004)

Zur Info:
Server läuft privat (bezahlt von bereits versteuertem Einkommen).

Schade, daß ihr  nur schwarz oder weiß kennt (oder sollte ich sagen 0 oder 1 ?)

Als Nicht-Fachmann frage ich eben nach (z.B. hier im Forum) - einen eigenen Serveradmin oder teuren managed server kann ich mir nicht leisten und außerdem lerne ich gerne was dazu.

@Neurodeamon :
Danke für die Infos - allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß irgendwo im System dieser Pfad hardcodiert existiert.

Probleme gibt es so weit keine, außer daß eben die Mailboxen nicht da sind, wo Webmin zugreifen will. Kommt wohl durch die pd-admin-Software ?

Gibt scheinbar keine Lösung dafür...
@Arne:
Gäbe es vernünftige Admin-Software, dann könnte auch jemand der keine *"sehr guten Kenntnisse des Betriebssystems" * hat, einen Webserver administrieren - sonst würden wir heute immer noch mit MSDOS rummurksen (und nicht mit Windoof) und da kann man sich wohl denken, wo das Web heute wäre....
Wenn ich mir die Beiträge hier im Forum so ansehe, gibts aber ziemlich viele, die "keine sehr guten Kenntnisse des Betriebssystems" haben.

Zum Glück gibt es aber noch Leute, die helfen, auch wenn es nicht gleich € regnet...

"Seelig die nicht sehen und doch glauben"


----------



## borgi00 (16. September 2005)

also bei firsthopservern mit pd-admin ist eine qmail spezialanfertigung installiert, was auch probleme mit securityupdates aufwirft.

die popboxen sind alle unter /home/popuser.


----------



## lostmail (21. September 2005)

borgi00 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also bei firsthopservern mit pd-admin ist eine qmail spezialanfertigung installiert, was auch probleme mit securityupdates aufwirft.
> 
> die popboxen sind alle unter /home/popuser.




Jo - eben.
PD-Admin legt die User-Popboxen unter einem Pfad ab, den Webmin nicht findet.
Hab schon alles mögliche versucht, damit das Webmin-Modul auch auf diese mailboxen zugreifen kann, aber geht nicht........bei Confixx ging es.
Im übrigen kann man bei Confixx auf Kundenwebs anlegen ohne gleich eine Domain mit zu bestellen - die heißen dann web1.meinserver.de oder so ähnlich...da hat PD-Admin noch etwas Nachholbedarf...(genauso wie bei der Domainverwaltung für Kunden).

Weder PD-Admin noch Webmin-Leute haben scheinbar Interesse daran, dieses Problem mal zu beheben - obowhl PD-Admin angeblich über mehrere tausend Installationen verfügt (und keiner sonst hat Webmin mit installiert ?).

Zu updates etc...Webmin kann man auch gut nutzen um einfach nur mal über die Server-Konfiguration zuschauen ohne ständig in der Shell rumhacken zu müssen.
ich nutze es mehr als "Info-Tool" und weniger um irgendwelche einstellungen zu ändern oder
dern Server zu konfigurieren.


----------



## borgi00 (21. September 2005)

also webmin ist bei mir am server gar nicht installiert, ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich auch nicht wofür 

bei firsthop ist ja schonmal eine uralt version von pd-admin installiert, da sind soviele fehler... oder anforderungen die es einfach nicht erfüllt, da weiß man gar nicht wo man anfangen soll.

aber das mit den domains anlegen ohne eine zu bestellen geht doch, ich registriere alle domains über hosteurope, da gibts einen kostenlosen dns service, man ist quasi vom eigendlichen server unabhängig und kann schnell wechseln wenn was ist.

für den webmin musst du sicher nur die konfiguraqtionsdatei finden und den pfad für die postfächer ändern, das weißt du sicehr selbst


----------

